# when do you take a shower?



## tinymonkeyt (May 19, 2008)

personally, i like to take showers at night
like before i go to sleep
maybe its because i like feeling clean after a long day of work
or im just too lazy to take it any earlier
i shower in the morning on sundays before i go to church
but thats the only exception
showering in the morning makes you sweaty the rest of the day
and then you'd have to go to sleep feeling icky
how bout you?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

I have at least 1 per day ... 1 before I leave the house ... hell, even if I'm not leaving the house all day, I still have 1 ... I wont leave the house unless I've showered ...

And maybe a 2nd one, depending on what I've been doing ...


----------



## Sinkhead (May 19, 2008)

Before I go to bed, not because I like to feel refreshed, just because I don't have time in the morning.


----------



## Costello (May 19, 2008)

random... when I have somewhere to go in the morning I don't have time for a shower so I have it in the evening.
If I have nothing to do I just have it after I wake up. Why do you care anyway


----------



## Salamantis (May 19, 2008)

Oh my god tinymonkeyt, lay off with the polls!

I take it right before I go to sleep.


----------



## moozxy (May 19, 2008)

In the night. I prefer showering in the morning, I love that refreshing feeling, but I don't have enough time..


----------



## CockroachMan (May 19, 2008)

On the morning, before going to work.. helps me waking up


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 19, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> random... when I have somewhere to go in the morning I don't have time for a shower so I have it in the evening.
> If I have nothing to do I just have it after I wake up. Why do you care anyway


maybe cuz im a curious kitty monkey:3


----------



## moozxy (May 19, 2008)

In the night. I prefer showering in the morning, I love that refreshing feeling, but I don't have enough time..

EDIT: Ah what happened there?! Delete please~


----------



## Harumy (May 19, 2008)

afternoon, after school


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

I take 2, one before work and one after. its a must when you deal with drunks and crack heads


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> random... when I have somewhere to go in the morning I don't have time for a shower so I have it in the evening.
> If I have nothing to do I just have it after I wake up. Why do you care anyway



She just likes to think about naked gamer geeks in the shower


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 19, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-.-
gross
geeks in shower=barf


----------



## bobrules (May 19, 2008)

no time in the morning, I take them at night.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 19, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, you like to puke on to naked wet geeks? 

... hmmm ... that's pretty frickin' kinky, kiddo ...


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 19, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> So, you like to puke on to naked wet geeks?
> 
> ... hmmm ... that's pretty frickin' kinky, kiddo ...


-______-
*offers soap to wash his dirty mind*


----------



## blueskies (May 19, 2008)

i usually get one in after work, which is typically 4am-10a/12pm.  Obviously no time in the mornings, and I prefer to shower AFTER I work and BEFORE I get into bed at night, because who wants to get in bed all schweaty?


----------



## xalphax (May 19, 2008)

where are the 

"whenever i need to"

or 

"when my parents make me to"

options?

;-P


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 19, 2008)

It depends.  Sometimes at night.  Sometimes in the morning.


----------



## B-Blue (May 19, 2008)

Everyday at 6:30 am


----------



## muckers (May 19, 2008)

Every morning, and if I'm going out in the evening I'll have one then as well.


----------



## BadAnimal (May 19, 2008)

I voted morning, every morning.

But for 7 months here in Texas, April - Oct, I'll usually take a second one before I go to bed.


----------



## lewjay (May 20, 2008)

AT night before bed, it's part of "getting ready for sleep".


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

At night, just before I go to bed, helps me relax.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Whenever I'm in need of one. Sometimes when I'm really hot also. I like cold showers, they're great for hot days in Florida when you live in a house thats older than your grandma


----------



## Narin (May 20, 2008)

gizmo_gal said:
			
		

> Whenever I'm in need of one. Sometimes when I'm really hot also. I like cold showers, they're great for hot days in Florida when you live in a house thats older than your grandma


Eh, Florida isn't that bad, I go down there like once a year or so for a month or two to visit friends and family. Though cold showers? *shivers* I like them as hot as I can stand, in the very least, warm, I can't stand cold showers that much.


----------



## JPH (May 20, 2008)

Usually in the mornings. It helps me wake up, as I don't get a lot of sleep at night and have a very hard time waking up in the mornings. I rarely take showers at night, or in the afternoon unless I'm going to some special occasion or just smell like straight-up asshole. If I do take one in the afternoon or at night, however, it's usually a bath as they're more enjoyable and I am not rushing to get to school.


----------



## PBC (May 20, 2008)

I showered everyday when I was in high school. But then I gave up my vanity and only shower when I feel I need to. I don't go for too many days without a shower, but not every day either.
I shower if I work out that day, do something that requires sweat or go swimming, or need to go into town sometimes. Showering everyday seems like a waste to me these days. Unless you are a real stinky pants.


----------



## PlooBloo (May 20, 2008)

At night, a few hours before I sleep.


----------



## MC DUI (May 20, 2008)

In the morning every day so that I'm not stinky whilst at work or out and about on the weekends.

If I do something during the day like play sports, yard work, etc. or if I'm going out for dinner then I will have another one in the evening as well.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 20, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> gizmo_gal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we dont actually have a shower, per se. We have a bucket that we fill with water and big cup we use to pour the water from the bucket.

I think its safe for me to say that I shower more often than anyone in my family and yeah, cold bath are good in hot weather. Like playing in a sprinkler or in the pool.


----------



## Dylan (May 20, 2008)

night almost always, but if i need to wake up properly or didn't get a chance at night i do in the morning as well


----------



## Deadmon (May 20, 2008)

Night, I like to sleep knowing I'm clean.


----------



## OSW (May 20, 2008)

i have a shower most mornings, helps me wake up and get mentally/physically prepared for the day.
only sometimes at night if, i'm really dirty or feel like it for another reason.

the thing is, usually i cbf doing it at night i'd rather just relax and collapse into bed, uncaring about my cleanliness.

my mum always tells me to but i don't really care.

as long as i don't smell when i'm out with important people i'm good.


----------



## walkearth (May 26, 2008)

I take a shower from Christmas to Christmas


----------



## Venko (May 26, 2008)

If I don't have a shower in the morning then I don't feel right for the rest of the day. You've gotta wash properly, guys


----------



## Twiffles (May 26, 2008)

Can't pick a answer. I shower when I wake up, after I get home from school and/or work, and then before I sleep.


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

Every day at 0630.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 26, 2008)

Usually around midnight, before sleep.


----------



## Eden (May 26, 2008)

Even with soft water I get incredibly itchy from showers, have all of my life, so I always force myself to shower before I go to bed.. that way I can sleep the itch away.  I also shower after I work out, swim or run through out the day.  I can't say people would appreciate my sweaty self.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 26, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Can't pick a answer. I shower when I wake up, after I get home from school and/or work, and then before I sleep.


you shower 3 times a day?


----------



## Sinkhead (May 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Bob Evil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2geeks1shower?


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chose other too, I shower before I go to school/work (after breakfast), then after I come back home then before I go to bed.


----------



## drock360 (May 26, 2008)

I always take my shower right before bed.  I like to be clean when i go to sleep.


----------



## blueskies (May 26, 2008)

I fully believe in 'to each his/her own', but three showers a day is an _epic_ waste of water.


----------



## neonix (May 26, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> I fully believe in 'to each his/her own', but three showers a day is an _epic_ waste of water.


I agree. Personally, I can't go throughout the day without a shower in the morning.


----------



## Twiffles (May 26, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> I fully believe in 'to each his/her own', but three showers a day is an _epic_ waste of water.


You should see how long I take showers. XD


----------



## Orc (May 26, 2008)

blueskies said:
			
		

> I fully believe in 'to each his/her own', but three showers a day is an _epic_ waste of water.


I think the reason for this is me being in a tropical country. It's hot then rains then it's hot again, making you feel sticky.


----------



## Westside (May 26, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, but I think he wouldn't mind seeing you taking a shower, neither would I.


----------



## pasc (May 26, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this is Gbatemp (no RueGore ?)* I totally agree xD

*@topic:*
Well normally only nights, because if I wake up the next morning my hair is totally stormtype, because after a day there is nothing better to do.

The exeption is holidays, showering when the sun is rising is nice (especially if you have the rest of the day left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*what ? RueGore is here ? why didn't anyone tell me ? Ender ?


----------



## notnarb (May 26, 2008)

I used to shower only at night, but then I realized that my hair didnt like that one bit


----------



## xcalibur (May 26, 2008)

Every day, though it depends.
I used take a shower before school but because its so hot, I'd take a shower coming back from school too.
Nowadays I don't go to school so I just go whenever I need to, but I prefer afternoons.


----------



## dice (May 26, 2008)

personally I hate the process of actually spending time having a bath (no shower) so I always have it as soon as I get up, otherwise I'm less likely to do it later on


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 26, 2008)

I take it twice a day, morning and night.


----------



## maz- (May 28, 2008)

Well, usually I shower before going to school/work in the morning and again before going out in the evening.


----------



## MystikEkoez (May 28, 2008)

Usually once before school and before I go to bed.


----------



## Doggy124 (May 28, 2008)

morning and night.
We have very hot weather here.



			
				Twiffles said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless you have a very hot weather.
I sometimes have three.
one inthe morning
one in the afternoon (after school)
one before bed (if I didn't turn on the A/C since afternoon)


----------



## Prime (May 28, 2008)

I don't have a shower....

I have a bath.

I take a bath every 3 days.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 28, 2008)

During normal hours, I shower after my breakfast, but during the summer on my screwy schedule, I shower after dinner, which is effectually my breakfast too.  >_>;  

I also sometimes take showers later in the night if I feel like it.


----------



## R2DJ (May 28, 2008)

Night: Full-body shower (even the little crevices of my body)
Morning: Face and hair because I leave home for college early. I have to leave an hour before class starts because travel time takes approx. 45 mins.


----------



## AGENT209T (May 29, 2008)

Depends on me really morning if i need to wake myself up if not then when i get home in the evenings sometimes both


----------



## Defiance (May 29, 2008)

At night, I don't feel like in the morning.


----------



## xcalibur (May 31, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> blueskies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels like that.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 6, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Before I go to bed, not because I like to feel refreshed, just because I don't have time in the morning.



This.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't use shower as method. I bathe.

Minimum once per morning, usually within minutes of finishing sex (done enthusiastically you should be covered in sweat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Up to 4 times a day, especially hot summer days. Often just to dump the excess body heat and cool down.

But I usually bath in water best described as WAY TO F**KING HOT by ordinary humans. But that doesn't happen on hot summer days much.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 7, 2008)

After sex.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Jokes, I'm so lonely.

Before bed, don't have time to shower in the morning.  And on hot days, cold shower FTFW!


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

Every night, sometimes in the day (don't usually wake up early in the mornings and shower) but every morning I wash my face.


----------



## Forstride (Jul 28, 2008)

I take my showers at night, but sometimes in the morning if I know I won't have time at night.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 28, 2008)

In the morning. I can't leave the house without a shower, I just feel gross. Plus, it wakes me up. If I've been working hard during the day then I'll take another shower at night but one in the morning definitely.

Well, I just noticed how old this topic is...


----------



## dice (Jul 28, 2008)

I created a poll asking the same question here but someone pointed this thread out to me so I just posted a link to this topic and closed it.


----------



## jesuschristmonke (Jul 28, 2008)

When I produce vinegar.


----------



## Christen (Jul 28, 2008)

When I wake up, it helps perk me up. 

Usually throughout the day when I need one.


----------



## sfunk (Jul 28, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I created a poll asking the same question here but someone pointed this thread out to me so I just posted a link to this topic and closed it.



Ah, well then it's justified I suppose.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 28, 2008)

every night, at about 9


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 28, 2008)

Every morning after my jog.  Can't go to my morning classes all smelly.  Sometimes at night, depends what I did during the day.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Jul 28, 2008)

...shower?


----------



## War (Jul 28, 2008)

I take showers at night, but sometimes I also take them in the morning as well as at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Depends on how "dirty" I feel... >__>; Don't take that out of context.


----------



## TripDyke (Jul 28, 2008)

Warcueid said:
			
		

> Don't take that out of context.


Too late!

I shower at night at the moment, because without it I get too cold to fall asleep.


----------



## AishunBao (Jul 28, 2008)

I shower before I sleep or after I wake up, but that happens to be at pretty random times because I don't have a regular consistent sleep cycle.


----------



## saxamo (Jul 29, 2008)

I usually don't shower unless I've been to the gym or a concert or something equally as sweaty. I don't get too smelly really... Showering is really overrated, see link.

Cleanliness Is Godliness


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 29, 2008)

Dont have time in the morning usually so at night. BUt since its my vacation whenever I feel like it.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 29, 2008)

I basically say "Whoa! I need to shower and then I shower."


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

I does it in teh marning. If you're anything like me, you get "dirtier" in your sleep, if you know what I mean.


----------



## eclipsevader123 (Sep 30, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Oh my god tinymonkeyt, lay off with the polls!
> 
> I take it right before I go to sleep.


seriously, your worse than me...sorry and I take 2 day morning + night


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 8, 2008)

I bathe in the morning and night and after my basketball practices coz I get sweaty after tha practices


----------



## double_vision (Nov 9, 2008)

showers at night all the way!!!


----------



## Seven (Nov 10, 2008)

Before bed, it really helps me sink into sleep a lot easier. Although in the morning my hair gets jumbled up. I really should do it in the afternoon.


----------



## Raika (Nov 10, 2008)

I shower at midnight, or a little earlier. Sometimes i dont even shower at all!


----------



## Banger (Nov 10, 2008)

Other: I usually take 2-4 showers a day, when I take them is when I want.


----------



## callmebob (Nov 10, 2008)

Once a month. Whether I need it or not.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 10, 2008)

Shower in bathtub every night for around 30 minutes to an hour, it's my only alone time.


----------



## Searinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Afternoon, once every two weeks.


----------



## Reaper (Nov 13, 2008)

Every night 'cept for weekends


----------



## science (Nov 13, 2008)

When I am dirty


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 13, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> When I am dirty



You're always dirty.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 13, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both of you are.


----------



## upbumpo190 (Nov 22, 2008)

Night times for me, unless I am too absorbed in playing my DS.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Joking of course. If we didn't take showers, how would our GF's feel, IMO, pretty grossed out.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 23, 2008)

At night, I don't like early showers and you can recall the events of your whole day in the shower.


----------



## that1dude (Dec 5, 2008)

Twice a day. One at morning, one at night.
Otherwise, my hair looks/smells funky. :\


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 5, 2008)

Night and mornings. Did you know humans urinate from there skin? It's a really small amount, but urine nonetheless.


----------



## dan92 (Dec 5, 2008)

i do it at mornings but sometimes at night too, and yea we release a lot of things tru our skins


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 7, 2008)

lol who voted "i dont..."? shower in the afternoon, i wont bother in the morn or nite


----------



## elixirdream (Dec 7, 2008)

hahaha~!
do i have a choice like.. if possible i will shower like every other day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




sometimes you aint sticky and you are like so lazY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for me.. is practically anytime of the day


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 7, 2008)

I barely take showers I don't know...I usually take a shower in the morning time since I love it


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 7, 2008)

I find showers refreshing and energizing, so I take them in the morning to wake me up. If I took one at night, I wouldn't be able to sleep.

(not sure if I had already posted)


----------



## Earl (Dec 8, 2008)

why is there no "whenever i feel like it" option? : (


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 8, 2008)

Just took one.

Showers make me sleepy Z_Z


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

One in the morning before going to work and another one before


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 10, 2008)

double post. sorry


----------



## Galacta (Dec 10, 2008)

The morning, so you dont have to do it for the rest of the day.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Dec 20, 2008)

Whenever I get up, and before going to work.

A man has to look his best!


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

I like to shower at night because you feel refreshed right before you go to bed.  Sometimes I shower in the morning if I'm not doing anything, just so that I don't feel dirty when I sit around and do nothing all day. xD


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

That's how winners do it.  Morning.  Up ready to go.  Nice and clean, plus, my hair demands that it's wet before I can style it >_>


----------



## Sephi (Dec 24, 2008)

Morning, always. I sweat a bit at night, and I would go crazy if I couldn't get my face clean in the morning. My hair also gets a bit greasy.


----------



## JoseGabriel (Dec 24, 2008)

In the night.

Forced to, but its stil comfortable


----------



## seedvt (Dec 24, 2008)

Depends on my sleeping pattern..

Mornings (or afternoons) during weekends, where I'm not strapped for time, and nights during days where I need to get up early.


----------



## Meatbrain (Dec 24, 2008)

It depends. I shower in the morning whenever I have to get up early to help me wake up, but unless I'm busy I try to shower before going to bed too.


----------



## Sonius (Dec 24, 2008)

I like to show in th e evening but i dont go to sleep rigth after. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



AT the end of day i need something for relexing and enjoying ^^


----------



## Eternal Myst (Dec 24, 2008)

before intercourse


----------



## SpikeyBryan (Dec 24, 2008)

JoseGabriel said:
			
		

> In the night.
> 
> Forced to, but its stil comfortable



FORCED SALE


----------

